# Saginaw Bay



## Deadeyedeek

spent a few days at SB fishing is good a lot of eyes, but a unbelievable amount of 11-12inch fish. They lowered the size limit from 15 to 13 to thin them out. anyone going up needs any info let me know can help Thanks DD


----------



## keepinitreel

Sent pm


----------



## hoppy63

Deadeyedeek said:


> spent a few days at SB fishing is good a lot of eyes, but a unbelievable amount of 11-12inch fish. They lowered the size limit from 15 to 13 to thin them out. anyone going up needs any info let me know can help Thanks DD


Where did you go out of and what were conditions? And how far did you go out.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

hoppy63 said:


> Where did you go out of and what were conditions? And how far did you go out.


was out of linwood, state park cracks there are iffy, ended up out of the mouth of sag river straight out, fished 1.5 then 3mi, and ended up out 1mi from plug(6mi) GOOD ICE..WAS ON 19-20INCHES you will get alot of 11-12inchers, place is loaded with them..caught about50 in 2 days kept 27 Hope that helps DD


----------



## hoppy63

thanks for info


----------



## fishmeister

I read that two anglers fell through and drowned last week on Saginaw. Be careful out there.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

That


fishmeister said:


> I read that two anglers fell through and drowned last week on Saginaw. Be careful out there.


 was at Rose Island...alcohol related 2 dudes on snowmobiles


----------



## fishmeister

Deadeyedeek said:


> That
> 
> was at Rose Island...alcohol related 2 dudes on snowmobiles


Wow, that stinks.


----------



## itsbeal

PM sent...


----------



## Ron Lynn

fishmeister said:


> I read that two anglers fell through and drowned last week on Saginaw. Be careful out there.


Wasn't around Linwood nothing to be scared of


----------



## Carpn

We're heading to Saginaw next weekend . Looking forward to it . Went up about a month ago and had a blast


----------



## MarknFish

I'm headed up on the 24th. Hoping the ice holds up. What do you think our chances are?


----------



## Ron Lynn

MarknFish said:


> I'm headed up on the 24th. Hoping the ice holds up. What do you think our chances are?


A little rain Monday and Tuesday, some cold nights after that I should be good just that first crack might be questionable. I'm leaving tonight at 11 p.m. Will post after the weekend!


----------



## MarknFish

Ron Lynn said:


> A little rain Monday and Tuesday, some cold nights after that I should be good just that first crack might be questionable. I'm leaving tonight at 11 p.m. Will post after the weekend!


Outstanding, looking forward to your update....


----------



## island troller

Just left there still 20 inches of ice mostly. Its crossing the cracks you have to watch. They change daily and even by the hour. And good crack crossings do eventually get damaged by traffic.


----------



## Philfish360

They put a bridge on the second crack at night with beacons to get back across its a 16 foot aluminum Bridge do they bring out


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Philfish360 said:


> They put a bridge on the second crack at night with beacons to get back across its a 16 foot aluminum Bridge do they bring out


Just got back..had to hunt for em, crack oppened up Sat morn, didnt put the bridge out till late, stayed by shipping channel before 2 crack..caught about20 fri..sat was tough.gonna watch the warm up and rain, could change things...DD


----------



## FISHIN 2

We were up, Fri, Sat, and sunday half day. Those ice cracker fella are top notch. We went out Saturday morning and the second crack was a mess, blowed out big time, they had the bridge out in the morning and said they would be back about dark but they weren't there till after we came in, a nice fella let us use his 10' planks, nice. Great fishery and we even caught fish, loved every minute of it, well, except the 11 mile ride but it was worth it. However, I love my Lake Erie Best !!!


----------



## island troller

Fishin 2. Where did you launch from? Yes I really enjoyed Saginaw Bay this winter. A great experience with some class act locals up there.


----------



## Ron Lynn

island troller said:


> Fishin 2. Where did you launch from? Yes I really enjoyed Saginaw Bay this winter. A great experience with some class act locals up there.


----------



## Ron Lynn

I plan on going back up in a couple weeks, extended outlook for the weather is going to get very cold for a while getting up there


----------



## FISHIN 2

We launched from Bay City State Park. A little different way of doing things up there. Got our bait from bay city outpost about a 1/2 mile from the park .Had a great time, needed the fix and came home with a big bag of walleye filets too boot !! Where we fished was a long ride but very well worth it, out 11 miles. Park filled up fast after 6:00 am. Deffinately a snowmobile deal up there with the cracks and travel time. A learning trip for sure, LOVED IT !!!


----------



## Carpn

Nice job ! Headed up for 2nd trip of the year . Have thought about going out of the state park. My buddy I fish with usually just goes out of Linwood . 
I may shoot you a PM to ask a few questions if that's ok .


----------



## FISHIN 2

Carpn, any Q's just ask. Will do my best.


----------



## island troller

We mainly went out of Linwood. Had some good fishing and some poor fishing days. But everday was a good day just being there. Got a couple friends still there saying a lot of the cracks got dangerously wide today.


----------



## Philfish360

Linwood crack was bad yesterday we were going at dnr ramp but fish are moving up shippng channel and you only hv to run about 2 mile past second crack


----------



## Ron Lynn

Philfish360 said:


> Linwood crack was bad yesterday we were going at dnr ramp but fish are moving up shippng channel and you only hv to run about 2 mile past second crack


Must have got bad in the evening cuz it wasn't too bad in the morning or afternoon


----------



## FISHIN 2

Coming out of State Park the cracks close were closed, the second one had a lot of slush ice but solid enough to hop it, but coming back in it was 3' wide, sinkable stuff. Sleds could blow across but not an atv. We just went east an 1/8 mi and found where someone had spudded away some shove ice and crossed there. Those ice crackers are some honest to goodness folks up there, they had a 16' aluminum bridge out sat morn and sat nite for fellow fisherman, pretty cool.


----------



## Philfish360

I crossed it sat night


----------



## Philfish360

Yesterday evening it shoved over top the other ice and had about 8 inches of water laying on it


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Philfish360 said:


> Yesterday evening it shoved over top the other ice and had about 8 inches of water laying on it


fri nite was tight, sa t morn oppened up(2nd) buddy says this morn and afternoon was messy, 2nd crack opened up about 5-6 ft. Lot of quads going through, airboat rescue was back and forth..tell ya what, those locals and even OFG guys I meet were helpfull as hell, a little tip..dont go to Franks with a Mastercard, you will mess it up!!! 11miles from State Park, you had to have been out by Spark Plug.


----------



## Philfish360

Littl to the east of the plug


----------



## Wacka

Philfish360 said:


> Littl to the east of the plug


plan n on head n that way Thursday for the weekend . Not sure if Linwood or state park is a better bet. Been in Saginaw several times familiar with crossing the cracks , we carry our own ramps to be safe . Any advice ? Other than hope the big rain stays south !


----------



## FISHIN 2

Yes, as a matter of fact we were.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

FISHIN 2 said:


> Yes, as a matter of fact we were.


Whacca, I would stay away from the river, this warm up and rain might mess things up. State park will probally hold ice, enough to perch fish anyhow..friends up there are keeping in touch, will pass on any info I get...DD


----------



## Ron Lynn

Deadeyedeek said:


> Whacca, I would stay away from the river, this warm up and rain might mess things up. State park will probally hold ice, enough to perch fish anyhow..friends up there are keeping in touch, will pass on any info I get...DD


After this week going to get real cold up again up there


----------



## FISHIN 2

Nice. Maybe a second trip. Snowmobile this time !!!!


----------



## Deadeyedeek

FISHIN 2 said:


> Nice. Maybe a second trip. Snowmobile this time !!!!


Just talked to 2 guys up there this morn, river is bustin up, state park has 8-10in of water on it, 1st crack in 12ft wide, they say dont bother comming up, its raining hard right now(11:00am) ice will be trashed next 2 days they said..will try to keep ya posted on any changes DD


----------



## FISHIN 2

Well, hope she tightens back up. Guess that' all a fella can hope for !!


----------



## island troller

I hope you guys do get another shot at Saginaw Bay ice because it sure was a good experience this winter. But from what I am hearing and seeing from different sources this could be it for safe ice. Those cracks sure do move around. I know with Erie getting closer with open water I am done at Saginaw. I definitely could be wrong as I am still learning that area.


----------



## Wacka

Deadeyedeek said:


> Just talked to 2 guys up there this morn, river is bustin up, state park has 8-10in of water on it, 1st crack in 12ft wide, they say dont bother comming up, its raining hard right now(11:00am) ice will be trashed next 2 days they said..will try to keep ya posted on any changes DD


Sounds like Burt lake this weekend then, thanks for the info!


----------



## Brahmabull71

Great article featuring one of our own: Captain Eric of Erie Gold Sportfishing

http://www.toledoblade.com/MattMarkey/2018/02/19/Walleye-anglers-go-north-to-find-sound-ice.html


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Brahmabull71 said:


> Great article featuring one of our own: Captain Eric of Erie Gold Sportfishing
> 
> http://www.toledoblade.com/MattMarkey/2018/02/19/Walleye-anglers-go-north-to-find-sound-ice.html


That pretty much summs it up! Turned to SH&& in a hurry! Get the boats ready


----------



## Philfish360

Ok dd keep us posted ice fishing is like a drug. All ways want one more time before it over lol


----------



## Ron Lynn

I noticed the next two weeks or so up there supposed to be real real cold, any chance the ice will get safe again what is the current conditions??


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Ron Lynn said:


> I noticed the next two weeks or so up there supposed to be real real cold, any chance the ice will get safe again what is the current conditions??


Ron, watch some drone footage from Wed.does not look good.The river was breaking up..think its too late to refreeze, could be wrong!!


----------

